# Goodthinxx lecken?



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

aber immer doch
http://www.kosel.com/cgi-local/sh/d.p?l=de&0=ATP616VP&r=atper410
diese Ösis... Gibt's in Deutschland bald die "Heppenheimer Briefmarkencollection"? Oder die TS-Sondermarke für 55cts plus 25cts Zuschlag für notleidende Porschefahrer???
kopfschüttelnd...


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

... oder EBS-Erstagsbriefe!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder EBS-Erstagsbriefe!


...oder eine CK-Creditkarte? Aber die kannste dann "nur" knicken 

http://whois.webhosting.info/muenchencard.com
http://whois.webhosting.info/62.4.93.6


----------



## dotshead (28 Dezember 2004)

Wenn N.H. für Goodthinxx arbeiten würde, könnte ich nachdenklich werden. 

Grüße aus ME

Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn N.H. für Goodthinxx arbeiten würde, könnte ich nachdenklich werden.  Grüße aus ME Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke


  Da gibts aber nur
http://www.openbc.com/hp/Ulr***_To***
und natürlich
http://www.openbc.com/hp/Tan**Ra****


			
				T.G. schrieb:
			
		

> N* (...) ist leider schon vergeben


siehe hier 
da dürfte NH gemeint sein, nicht wahr? Wüste Werbepartner??? Naja, Geschmackssache halt...


----------



## dotshead (28 Dezember 2004)

@aka 

jetzt kann ich nur noch von N.H.  träumen. 

Grüße aus ME

Dots


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @aka jetzt kann ich nur noch von N.H.  träumen.


ok, lassen wir die links auf incubi und succubi und sagen es frank und frei: Alpträume macht mir die, aber vielleicht hilft  mir das ja


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Dezember 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts aber nur
> http://www.openbc.com/hp/Ulr***_To***
> und natürlich
> http://www.openbc.com/hp/Tan**Ra****



'mal wieder eine dumme Frage zwischendurch:  

Wie funktioniert denn das mit den openbc.com-URLs -- hatte *HIER* 


> (nach wie vor ein Klassiker: www.openbc.com/hp/xxx.yyy (wobei xxx der Vorname und yyy der Nachname irgend einer Größe aus dem Geschäft. ) Ob diese Datenbank ein Witz ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht)


schon einmal Probleme damit  :


> Sie sind hier: Fehler
> Die gesuchte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> Bitte gehen Sie auf die Startseite.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2004)

openbc.com/hp/aka*_*aka
Sorry, war mein Fehler 

ist klasse... viel Spaß beim wühlen...
Tipp: Lass Dich einfach treiben... Wenn da eine Firma steht, prüf's nach! Nütze google & co., um mehr zu erfahren. Ist echt klasse... Soweit ich weiß, sind die "bestätigten Kontakte" zufällig, es kann vorkommen, dass da morgen andere stehen. Und speichere lieber, was das Zeug hält - ich glaube nicht, dass es dieses Poesiealbum der dotcoms noch lange gibt 

hier noch ein allgemeiner Recherchetipp, kennst Du aber womöglich schon:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661n/fahndung.htm

Dem Verfasser dieser Seite(n) ausdrücklichst höchste Anerkennung (auch wenn einige links nicht mehr funktionieren - mit etwas Phantasie kommt man weiter)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> openbc.com/hp/aka*_*aka
> Sorry, war mein Fehler



Weil ohne Registrieung...



> Sie sind hier: Fehler
> Die gesuchte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> Bitte gehen Sie auf die Startseite.



... muss man wohl registriert sein, oder? :gruebel: 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein allgemeiner Recherchetipp, kennst Du aber womöglich schon:
> http://www.jur-abc.de/661n/fahndung.htm



Ja. :bussi:


----------



## drboe (29 Dezember 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... muss man wohl registriert sein, oder? :gruebel:


Nö!

1. klick einmal links auf "Meinungen der Nutzer"
2. wähle einen beliebigen Nutzer aus und lasse seine Daten anzeigen
3. ändere die URL nach Deinen Wünschen, oder
4. wähle aus der Liste der "Bestätigten Kontakte" des angezeigten Eintrags
5. weiter mit 3 bzw. 4

Viel Spaß!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nö!



Jetzt hab' ich's kapiert!   



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß!



Danke!   :bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na,zitieren wir's gleich nochmal für die Allgemeinheit...
extra für dich:
www.openbc.com/hp/Ge**Lo**
bestätigte Kontakte: "Sandy" D*K* und "Dandy" T*H* 
@ "Sandy": Heisst "Sandy" jetzt übrigens immer "Sarah" oder nur bei "cico"?


----------

